# Ewes Pawing at Me & Jumping Up



## rescueblonde (May 26, 2016)

I have the two sweetest Shetland ewes. They're 2 years old and I've had them since they were 4 months old. 

They were very skittish when I brought them home but are now the most loving, affectionate sheep ever. 
They do have a habit of coming up to me and rubbing their horns on my legs. They never headbutt or hurt me, just rub. They also take their hooves and paw at my leg or my arm. Almost like they're trying to get my attention. Their favorite thing is jumping up at me as if they're trying to give hugs like a dog would.

I just wondered if anyone knew the reason they do this or what it means.






Pic for reference.


----------



## TAH (May 26, 2016)

I don't no but I will tag a few people.
@Roving Jacobs
@norseofcourse
@SheepGirl
@Sheepshape


----------



## norseofcourse (May 27, 2016)

Mine have sometimes pawed at me when they want something (like when I'm picking apple leaves and feeding them, and I'm apparently not picking fast enough...

I've seen sheep paw at other sheep, for instance pawing at a sheep that's lying down, if they want their spot.  Or pawing to try and get space at the feeder.

I do not want mine pawing me, rubbing on me or jumping up.  They are treating you like another sheep, and it's not safe, especially if it keeps escalating and they start headbutting.

When mine did it, I told them 'no', and did not give them what they wanted (food, attention). I corrected them when it first started, so they learned fast not to do it.  Since it's become a habit with yours, it might take longer.  @purplequeenvt might be another good one to chime in.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 27, 2016)

Hi, Most of my 'pets' (the ones that are affectionate)do the head rubbing thing, but most of mine don't have horns, thankfully. It's an affectionate gesture, and you'll see sheep doing this to each other  Head rubbing maybe transfers smell through the flock.too as sheep have a very acute sense of smell. As norseofcourse says, you are being treated as a member of the flock.....but I don't mind as mine never go on to head butt. I have 3 rams who do this, but they are 'gentlemen'.....as a peace-loving vegetarian I am not ashamed to say I ran after and kicked a ram in the face (not one of the 'rubbers') when he gave me a fairly gentle 'test butt'.....it wasn't a hard kick at all, just a little on, accompanied by a loud 'no' to say I wasn't going to have this.

A few of mine paw, again only the pets. Of the three that I can think of,off-hand, all were bottle lambs. Two of them, one a two-year old ewe and a lamb aged 3 months do this if I stop rubbing their chests, which is a sheep's idea of bliss  or if  I didn't see them come up to me from behind. Again, it never becomes aggressive, but hooves can be covered in all manner of nasties, so I have plenty of washing.

I don't ever allow jumping up....those hooves hurt. I'm just envisaging my biggest ram, Goliath, doing this....he's probably about 7 feet tall on his hind hooves and weighs about 110kg....no that doesn't bear thinking about! I'd stop them jumping up ASAP.

Sheep do paw each other when they want another sheep to move out of their favourite spot....and, of course, rams paw ewes who are in season and  who are lying down to tell them to stand up. Better not to let a ram paw you, then!

The more I get to know about sheep, the more I love 'em....but they are a bit of an 'acquired taste'........and. you're right, I have no idea of what lamb tastes like.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 27, 2016)

I have one that likes to paw at my muck boots and then chew on the edges. I see them paw at each other pretty often when they're trying to entice others to play or move out of the way but she's the only one who does it to me.

I would not allow a sheep to jump up on me, I don't allow my dog to do it either! They're probably just being playful but I wouldn't risk getting hurt.


----------



## Ponker (Aug 13, 2016)

I guess mine are well behaved because they've never offered to rub or jump on me. I stoke their heads (only the ewes) and the rams necks and I always have my hands all over their bodies daily checking for burrs and sticks or other uncomfortable items in the wool. They're always standing nicely allowing me the pleasure of stroking their wool down their legs and under the belly. The ewes adore head rubs, I always joke they're delirious with bliss. 

I did have goats that jumped up. Putting them down and reinforcing it with praise worked but I'm really a sheep person so I used my dog training techniques on the goats with acceptable results. Since you've allowed this practice with your sheep, it will probably take some time to untrain them. Be patient and calm, they'll get it.


----------

